# First cheese smoke-Smokin-It #2 + AMNPS



## muttley (Oct 15, 2013)

Did it!  

Morning temps were cool.  I had a pound or so of pepper jack that has been mocking me for months now.  I was having some issues with my AMNPS in the SI#2, where the temps got a little high, the smoker went out at the two hour mark when I was testing the other day

Today I took out the smoker box altogether to promote air flow.  I filled up the drip pan with ice and put it directly below the cheese.  This was about twice the ice I had the other day.  I put a tin foil tent over the AMNPS to prevent any condensation from dripping on the pellets.

I put the cheese in for two hours, checking on it at the one hour mark.  I decided at that point to put a air pump into the drip hole to "promote" a little more air flow.  I did so more as an experiment more than anything.  

I pulled the cheese at 2 hours, and it was cold to the touch when I pulled it.  Not sure what the outside temp was, but internally the smoker never got above 56F.  One thing I noted and I think it is a result of the cold temp inside, smoke was mostly coming from around the doors and drip hole vs coming out the exhaust vent.  I think the ice had that much of an impact the air density that it would not allow the smoke to rise out of the top.  Since I opened the smoker to pull the cheese, the internal temp has risen to 70, and I am seeing smoke out the top now. So, I'm not a science major, but I am guessing my air density theory is correct.

The cheese is drying before I vac-seal for a minimum of three weeks.













D26F2FE5-5D9C-4EBA-B556-43B1615FB8AC-6964-0000151A



__ muttley
__ Oct 15, 2013






Since I have the smoke going, I put in some coarse and fine sea salt, pepper and garlic just to give it a try.  Going in for a minimum of 5 hours.  I'll post pics when I am done.













261D87CE-0C87-49AB-928C-C6478F7140BA-6964-00001516



__ muttley
__ Oct 15, 2013






At 2.5 hours, the smoke being generated. I took the air pump out a half hour ago.  Internal temp is 73F.













1CC0ABFD-2E48-47D5-B768-55630EE1E5E4-6964-0000151B



__ muttley
__ Oct 15, 2013


----------



## muttley (Oct 15, 2013)

DP...not sure what happened.


----------



## muttley (Oct 15, 2013)

DP...sorry


----------

